# Oceanic Biocube



## Kaimyo913 (Jan 29, 2015)

My sister gave me her starter saltwater tank. An Oceanic Biocube 29gal. I'm not quite ready to tackle the saltwater trade so I'm just using it as freshwater for my Goldie's. I work at a pet store and someone brought in a lovely fancy Goldie and just left him. Needless to say he's been in my aquarium for 4 months now and he's looking amazing. I got him a tankmate so he isn't lonely. They're young so still small. I am planning on purchasing a 55 gallon in the near future and transferring my Goldie's to that and my tropical to the 29 gallon. 
I've been looking everywhere online and can't find any info on the filtration for my Biocube. Also she gave me the bio balls with it. Do I really need those for freshwater. 
Thanks in advance 
Novice Goldie owner.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, you don't need the bioballs for freshwater, and for that matter, you don't need them for saltwater, either. Bioballs are very good at doing what they do, but what they do isn't really all that great.
We call them "nitrate factories." They are very good at turning ammonia into nitrate, but they make so much nitrate that they're really something of a menace in a saltwater tank. They are partially useful in freshwater tanks which have a heavy fish load, but frankly you'd be better off just making your regular water changes.
Those biocubes were really designed with saltwater reef tanks in mind, and those use a different sort of filtration method involving the live rocks. That's why you don't see any good spots for hooking up any of the more usual kinds of filters.
Now that I think about it, you might as well go ahead and use the bioballs. Just make sure to change some water each week.
I recommend getting a 5-gallon bucket and an airpump with an airstone. The day before you want to make a water change, fill the bucket and de-chlorinate the water. Put the airstone in and let it run overnight. The next day the water will be safe to use. You might also need a heater for the bucket if the room is cold.


----------



## Kaimyo913 (Jan 29, 2015)

If I take the bio balls out the filter is super loud. I'll rinse them every 2-3 months. I do monthly water changes of 20%. I let the water sit out overnight already and use a heater to get it up to temp before I add the new water. I guess all I need is the air stone. My tank is currently going thru new tank syndrome. The water is gettin clearer by the day. I was told to not do any water changes until the water has cleared up. 
I will invest in the air stone. 
Also think about a bubble wand for the Goldie's. Thoughts on that?
Thank you for your feedback!!


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

My parents once thought about getting me that same one for my birth day so i would be able to experience salt and them not having to buy a lot of different stuff at different times. And notice how i said THOUGHT,yep i still dont do sw and im happy with my fw fishes


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

water changes should be 20-30% weekly , not monthly..and i think that a bubble wand would be great for goldies..they do so much better with plenty of aeration..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't rinse off the bioballs! That would make you have to re-cycle your tank. Just keep the prefiltering sponge clean every few days.


----------

